

Lilblue Linux: Adventures Beyond the Land of Posix - mariuz
http://blogs.gentoo.org/blueness/2014/10/04/lilblue-linux-release-20140925-adventures-beyond-the-land-of-posix/

======
asb
When the author mentioned musl libc I was rather expecting them to say they
switched. It seems rather more patches are required for uclibc support than
for musl, while musl has the advantage of an active community. uclibc on the
other hand hasn't seen a release for years (prompting someone to start up
[http://www.uclibc-ng.org/](http://www.uclibc-ng.org/)). Projects such as
buildroot and openwrt maintain patches both to uclibc and to applications they
wish to compile.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
uClibc seems to cover a lot more of the GNU extensions, so it probably is more
convenient from that point of view (seeing as gnulib is somewhat incomplete),
but otherwise I agree. musl quickly seems to be becoming the premier libc out
there, and Felker's leadership has been stellar thus far.

------
616c
This sounds interesting. Sounds like Alpine Linux, which I Googled recently
and was very intrigued after the first mention I had heard of it.

[http://alpinelinux.org/](http://alpinelinux.org/)

------
agumonkey
Already down it seems, so :

[https://archive.today/xviTV](https://archive.today/xviTV)

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1y7wk6m...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1y7wk6mzQeUJ:blogs.gentoo.org/blueness/2014/10/04/lilblue-
linux-release-20140925-adventures-beyond-the-land-of-
posix/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=fr)

------
zokier
Interesting read even though based on the title I was hoping to find something
about some non-posixy Linux distro.

~~~
sudowhodoido
I can't think of any reason I'd want any less POSIX. In fact more is probably
better for us all.

~~~
rdc12
I guess that its more beyond POSIX only

